# Winter, 2018-2019



## dpc (Oct 2, 2018)

I know it's still officially autumn, but we got our second snowfall of the year last night. It was heavier than the first. That one melted away and this one is on the march, too. I thought I'd start a WINTER thread now since we've been graced with the white stuff earlier than usual.


----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2018)

October 2nd, 2018


----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2018)

Walking trail this morning...


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2018)

Very nice series, dpc. I really like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## karishmab (Oct 3, 2018)

dpc said:


> I know it's still officially autumn, but we got our second snowfall of the year last night. It was heavier than the first. That one melted away and this one is on the march, too. I thought I'd start a WINTER thread now since we've been graced with the white stuff earlier than usual.


Awesome images. It reminds of snowfall.


----------



## tron (Oct 3, 2018)

Congratulations dpc. All images are very good.


----------



## dpc (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2018)

Tubing (7DMII + EF 70-300mm L)






I know it's not actually winter now but it was winter when I took these pictures and it was in 2018, March actually, at Lake Louise AB.


----------



## tron (Oct 24, 2018)

Nice pictures dpc. I guess they had a lot of fun


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2018)

Beacon Hill Park, Victoria BC, February 2018


----------



## tron (Nov 14, 2018)

As usual your Winter pictures are very nice.


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2018)

Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2018)

Victoria BC, February 2018 (one of the few brief snowfalls of the winter)


----------



## dpc (Nov 17, 2018)

November 16th, 2018


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2018)

I really like the last picture.


----------



## tron (Nov 17, 2018)

Much better thread than the ones talking about rumors


----------



## tron (Nov 17, 2018)

Click said:


> I really like the last picture.


Indeed the last picture caught my attention


----------



## dpc (Nov 17, 2018)

Debussing at the ski hill, Lake Louise AB


----------



## dpc (Nov 18, 2018)

Casual shots in snow: November 17th, 2018


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2018)

Very nice winter pictures, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2018)

Hoar frost: November 22nd, 2018


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2018)

Ditto


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2018)

Ditto


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2018)

Beautiful shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2018)

Ice patterns (Fuji X-T10 + 55-200)


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2018)

Cool pictures. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2018)

The Bow River in winter: south-western Alberta


----------



## dpc (Nov 28, 2018)

November 27th, 2018: fallen leaves in snow and hoar frost that had fallen from the trees


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2018)

Very nice shots, dpc,


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2018)

November 29-30, 2018


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2018)

Ditto


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2018)

Beautiful series. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2018)

December 2nd, 2018: We had a dump of fresh snow overnight so I decided to take a picture of a garden faerie in the pristine white stuff.


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2018)

I have a fascination with fallen leaves in snow for some unknown reason.


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2018)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2018)

December 3rd, 2018


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2018)

December 3rd, 2018


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2018)

December 3rd, 2018


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2018)

December 3rd, 2018


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2018)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 6, 2018)

Path


----------



## dpc (Dec 6, 2018)

Rime frost


----------



## bluediablo (Dec 6, 2018)

dpc said:


> Rime frost
> View attachment 181916


Beautiful shot!


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2018)

bluediablo said:


> Beautiful shot!



+1 Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 8, 2018)

Foggy winter morning...


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2018)

Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2018)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 9, 2018)

A snowy day in paradise


----------



## dpc (Dec 10, 2018)

Sunstar over reservoir, December 9th, 2018


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2018)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Dec 13, 2018)

December 12th, 2018


----------



## dpc (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2018)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2018)

Twig in snow: same subject, different lighting conditions


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2018)

Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## bluediablo (Dec 17, 2018)

dpc said:


> View attachment 181979


Ethereal qualities, nice photo.


----------



## dpc (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2019)

Morning sun in ice fog, January 2019


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2019)

Rime frost: January 14th, 2019


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2019)

Very nice series, dpc. I especially like the fist one from today.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 19, 2019)

Yeah, no snow here so far, but we still have fun


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2019)

January 9th, 2019: I seem to have specialized in 'detritus in snow'.


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2019)

S-curve


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2019)

Rime frost in heavy fog, January 14th, 2019


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2019)

More leafy detritus in snow shots...


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Yeah, no snow here so far, but we still have fun



LOL Very nice portrait.


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2019)

Very nice series, dpc. Well done.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 20, 2019)

Click said:


> LOL Very nice portrait.


Thanks


----------



## dpc (Jan 21, 2019)

Chalet gable


----------



## tron (Jan 21, 2019)

You have made a nice collections of Winter pictures dpc.


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2019)

Nice. Well done, dpc.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 25, 2019)

The winter in Germany is (almost) over. We already had some days with more than 15 °C. But right now I see some showers of sleet when I look outside my window.
Here are some of my impressions from my last skiing vacation in Tirol, Austria.


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2019)

Beautiful pictures. I especially like the second shot.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 25, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. I especially like the second shot.


Thanks, Click! About the second one:
That's maybe some "Glück des Tüchtigen" as we in Germany say (free translation: "luck of the diligent" = "well deserved").
A few seconds earlier and later the clouds and the snow drift at the mountain top didn't look that well.
I deleted those pics right away, when I saw this one


----------



## dpc (Mar 26, 2019)

Beacon Hill Park, Victoria, British Columbia February 2019


----------



## dpc (Mar 26, 2019)

Ditto...


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2019)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2019)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the last one. Well done.


----------



## bluediablo (Mar 27, 2019)

dpc said:


> Ditto...
> View attachment 183652


beautiful shot!, serene, ducks in a leading line...


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2019)

This past February; Beacon Hill Park, Victoria BC with school in background


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2019)

Scarf on bench (I didn't put it there)...


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2019)

Shrine in snowstorm...


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2019)

Brick wall and tree in February snowfall...


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2019)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 10, 2019)

dpc said:


> Brick wall and tree in February snowfall...
> View attachment 183855


Very nice!


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2019)

Entrance to St. Ann's Academy grounds during snowstorm (Victoria BC, February last)


----------



## Click (May 2, 2019)

I really like this shot. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2019)

Entrance to Saint Ann's Academy grounds, take 2: photographer taking picture of photographer taking picture of the academy in snowstorm


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2019)

Colour rendition of B&W posting


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2019)

Winter on the west coast of Canada


----------



## Click (May 27, 2019)

Nice shot, dpc. But I'm glad the winter is over.


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2019)

Split rail fence


----------



## dpc (Aug 6, 2019)

I hate to say it, but I'm kinda missing winter.


----------



## tron (Aug 7, 2019)

Nice shots as usual dpc. You are undoubtedly the Winter Master!


----------

